# Variation of Ladyfinger's Basic Dress



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Follow Ladyfinger's basic dress to the purl row after completing the sleeves--Purl across row, purl two stitches together at each underarm = 54 stitches.

Narrow stripes:
Row 1 (rs) Change color, purl increasing 6 stitches evenly across.
Rows 2,4,6 - Purl
Rows 3 & 5 - Knit

Repeat these 6 rows 6 more times ending the last row with knit. Bind off.

Wide Stripes:
Row 1 (rs) Change to contrast color - Knit
Row 2 - Knit increasing 8 stitches evenly across
Change Color
Rows 3,5,7 - Knit
Rows 4,6,8 - Purl

Repeat rows these 8 rows 4 more times.

Change to Contrast color - knit two rows. Bind off.

This is my first attempt in writing down patterns. Hope you understand them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great variation on a theme..... and your instructions are just fine. I love your color choices.....


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Love your cacti in your avatar!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Fantastic! I also have lots of small pieces of yarn that would work beautifully with this. Many thanks!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been searching for the basic dress pattern so I can use your great variations, but I'm having a hard time finding them.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I think if you go to search at the top of the page, you can type in Ladyfingers and her posts should come up. You may have to go through a few, but it is worth the time. Her patterns are very easy to follow.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Look under "Search" at the top of the page. Type in "Ladyfingers" then click on "advance options". Arrow down to "User Submitted How-tos. You will find all of Elaine's wonderful patterns that she so generously shares.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks. I'm tired of the cold weather we are having and can't wait for our desert to bloom----but I'm so thankful that we don't have snow and our "cold" is warm to many.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing--your variation is very cute and nicely done!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Looks nice, will give it a try on the next dolldress, Thank you,nice way to use up them odds and ends off Yarn.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Very cute. I understand perfectly and will definitely make those in the very near future. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Great color choices, darling dresses.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this fun variation!


----------



## Gram9 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice variation!!!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

thank you for this variation. My granddaughter will love this dress for he new doll.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Elaine, you are full of such pleasant surprises!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

What a cute dress! Any little girl would want one for herself. I will be sure to bookmark this for a great present. A child might like to pick the colors from stash to make it personal.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks again!! You are the greatest!! Ellie


----------



## kjenter (Jan 14, 2013)

That is really cute, thanks for posting, Ih ave been knitting for all my 5" to 8" dolls and Anna Elise, my 18 inch is getting jealous, I think I will need to do this one for here, thanks again, great job, love the colors too. 
Karen


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Desert Knitter said:


> Look under "Search" at the top of the page. Type in "Ladyfingers" then click on "advance options". Arrow down to "User Submitted How-tos. You will find all of Elaine's wonderful patterns that she so generously shares.


Thanks Desert Knitter, using your instructions I found all of them....and LOTS more 
I also enjoyed your post about the weather....we're buried under a load of snow here but locals enjoy the skiing and skating.....yeah, we have to be nuts but we have to have fun


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a great idea for using some of my stash. Am working on some dresses at the moment. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the cute ideas. I have been making some of Elaine's patterns lately and love how easy the instructions are to follow and how fast they make up. Right now I am making the wedding dress--it takes longer, but it is so pretty and such aninteresting contrast of stitches. You and your i8" doll are going to love the clothes.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

Just about done with Easter dress-similar to above pictues-but has ruffles on purl rows.Am confused as to how to stat. Directions state: fold on purl ridge-run needle unde stitches then purl off. My ?? is how or which stitches to pickup since they run parallel to needle. Any suggestions would help. ThanX


----------



## millonthefloss (Jan 20, 2011)

I would like to make this dress, I have made a sweater and hat for the AM doll. There are free patterns on the American Giel doll web site.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI all

I have uploaded Elaine's patterns in pdf format.
I have placed as many as I can at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

there are more after the first two posts because you only get 1 hour to upload and sometimes my laptop is slow.

Her latest, Wedding Dress, Bridesmaid Doll Dress, Nightgown, Pj's and more.

Rhyanna


----------



## MsIvy (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm confused. Is this dress knit flat? On the Ladyfinger's basic dress it doesn't instruct how to join it----but it doesn't talk of circular construction either


----------



## MsIvy (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm confused. Is this dress knit flat? On the Ladyfinger's basic dress it doesn't instruct how to join it----but it doesn't talk of circular construction either


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

To Find ladyfinger's - Elaine's patterns go to search
type in 

Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns. 
click send and it will bring up the topic where I have uploaded the patterns in a pdf format for easy downloading.

Here are a "couple" of her "Basic" Patterns.

Happy knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are adorable, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI MsIvy

Please pm Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker for help with the pattern.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Desert Knitter said:



> Follow Ladyfinger's basic dress to the purl row after completing the sleeves--Purl across row, purl two stitches together at each underarm = 54 stitches.
> 
> Narrow stripes:
> Row 1 (rs) Change color, purl increasing 6 stitches evenly across.
> ...


very pretty.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

